# Nano reef



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am wanting to start a marine nano FOWLR or a reef unsure on which yet I am looking for tHe pros and cons of each and what fish, invertebrates and corals can go into it! 
Here is the tank I am hoping to purchase this tank: http://www.rocketaquatics.co.uk/aquael-nano-reef-aquarium-black-p-5831.html?osCsid=id4o7e3pvritgkdmu4r2v70a01 
Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nano Fish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Firefish, Helfrichi
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Firefish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Firefish, Purple
Gobies for Sale: Goby Fish Species Including Shrimp Gobies
Jawfish


Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Nano Corals
Beginner Corals: Corals Suitable for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums


----------

